# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پزشکی ازاد زاهدان فقط بومی خودش رو قبدل میکنه ؟

## Zigzag

سلام تو قلم چی اخرین رتبه ازاد زاهدان پزشکی ۷۹۰۰ هست میخوام ببینم فقط بومی برمیداره یا از جاهای دگم قبول میکنه ؟

----------


## Baran98

> سلام تو قلم چی اخرین رتبه ازاد زاهدان پزشکی ۷۹۰۰ هست میخوام ببینم فقط بومی برمیداره یا از جاهای دگم قبول میکنه ؟


دقیق نمیدونم ولی فکرکنم چنین میزی قبلا شنیدم

----------


## DrDark13

سلام. آزادش کشوریه  ربطی نداره کجایید اگه  رتبه شو داشته باشید میارید، ولی بهر حال ناحیه خودتون باشید احتمال بالاتر میره...


اگه درست باشه ،چه داغونه دانشگاش که اینقدر میگیره...
ولی درنظر داشته باشید عکسی که فرستادید ،آزادِخودگردان قبول شده، که هزینش دو برابر ازادِ معمولیه...

----------


## Sinus

پارسال ازاد زاهدان فقط بومی سیستان و هرمزگان و یه سری استانا اطرفاش رو قبول میکرد امسال این محدودیت برداشته شده.

----------


## telma_alen

> پارسال ازاد زاهدان فقط بومی سیستان و هرمزگان و یه سری استانا اطرفاش رو قبول میکرد امسال این محدودیت برداشته شده.


پارسال شانس ماع بود :Yahoo (12):

----------


## telma_alen

دوستان یه سوال
تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته تجربی قسمت دوره های مجازی رو من ندیدم میشه بگین کجاست؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Zigzag

> پارسال ازاد زاهدان فقط بومی سیستان و هرمزگان و یه سری استانا اطرفاش رو قبول میکرد امسال این محدودیت برداشته شده.


ی نفر ی پاسخ درست داد ،مرسی

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> پارسال ازاد زاهدان فقط بومی سیستان و هرمزگان و یه سری استانا اطرفاش رو قبول میکرد امسال این محدودیت برداشته شده.


یعنی امسال فرقی بین بومی و غیر بومی نیست؟؟؟
چون پارسال با رتبه من اورده ولی بومی بوده پس با این افزایش ظرفیت ها احتمالش هست بیارم زیر گروه یکم 6300 منطقه دو

----------


## Baran98

> یعنی امسال فرقی بین بومی و غیر بومی نیست؟؟؟
> چون پارسال با رتبه من اورده ولی بومی بوده پس با این افزایش ظرفیت ها احتمالش هست بیارم زیر گروه یکم 6300 منطقه دو


 نمیدونم بشه یانه ولی چون سال قبل بومی بوده (نمیدونم امسالم هست یانه ) اگه الان نباشه ممکنه با رتبه های در حد قبولی سال قبلش نشه قبول شد چون دیگه بومی نیست ......ولی امیدوارم اگه میزنیدش براتون بگیره

----------


## sepehr_a

> یعنی امسال فرقی بین بومی و غیر بومی نیست؟؟؟
> چون پارسال با رتبه من اورده ولی بومی بوده پس با این افزایش ظرفیت ها احتمالش هست بیارم زیر گروه یکم 6300 منطقه دو


پارسال تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته ننوشته بود جای دانشگاه آزاد که بومیه یا نه..امسالم ننوشته هیچی.پس هیچی مشخص نیست شما شانستون رو امتحان کنید به هر حال

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام تو قلم چی اخرین رتبه ازاد زاهدان پزشکی ۷۹۰۰ هست میخوام ببینم فقط بومی برمیداره یا از جاهای دگم قبول میکنه ؟


*اره البته من شنیدم ازاد زاهدان تا ۷۰ درصد بومی خودش ۳۰ درصد غیره رو قبول میکنه که همون سی درصد هم میشن بچه های منطقه یک*

----------

